# Aquascape in Wild, West Java - Indonesia



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

*Cryptocoryne crispatula var.balansae*


























*Marsiela hirsuta*









*Vallisneria caulescens*









*Vallisneria gigantea / torta ?*



























*Neocaridina heteropoda var. Black*









*Hydrocotyle sp.*

















*Ceratophyllum demersum*









*Aponogeton crispus*


















*left to right:
Ceratophyllum demersum, Cryptocoryne crispatula var.balansae, Vallisneria gigantea*









*Riccia sp.*









*Cryptocoryne wendtii brown*


























*Hydrocotyle sp.
Riccia sp.*









*Singapore Moss*

















*bukan tanaman air*









*Cryptocoryne spiralis*









*mancing platys* 




































*Neocaridina heteropoda var. red, black, copper, blue*









*Aponogeton Crispus*









*Egeria densa*









other photos: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=58359&id=1174024881

Regards,

Wendy Kurniawan


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy cow, black cherry shrimp?! THIS IS MADNESS


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow. That's amazing. To think i pay lots of Money and you have all the goodies in your back yard. Even shrimp!


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

A lot of those plants aren't native to Java....right?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, That's simply amazing. I love seeing plants in their natural surroundings. This makes me want to literally take a slice of a river and put it in an aquarium setting.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Fantastic pics -- thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Very nice!

I hope your cellphone is waterproof, lol


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

macclellan said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I hope your cellphone is waterproof, lol


same thoughts....


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Amazing natural shots. Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

*sigh* I wish there are areas like that around here.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

@ kuni: yes you're right. The river where those plants growth is near somebody's aquatic plants farms. Maybe some stems or roots was throw to the adjacent creeks

@ macclellan & fishkid: yes it's waterproof, it's shock proof, it's smack proof 
It's Samsung B2100


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome. I guess we all have access to different critters and plants that others dont, I dont think I have anything nearly that cool locally though.


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

I wish long island had creeks/rivers like that loaded with plants and shrimp.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats really cool.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

akdmks said:


> I wish long island had creeks/rivers like that loaded with plants and shrimp.



We have some creeks locally that contain a bunch of mosses, but no real stem plants. My pond in the neighborhood has ludwigia repens, and duckweed, and maybe some val species.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

That was an amazing collection of photos! Thank you very much!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Totally awesome. Love the pics.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

I'd feel a lot better if aquatic farms would grow their plants responsibly - Java has plenty of cool plants without getting a bunch of invasives thrown in.

First I hear about flowerhorns getting into the Sulawesi shrimp lakes, and now this.


----------



## kevin_4u2nv (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope you have a very good experience thru the wild nature. wish we could have some liberation to do so.


----------



## aquariumluvr (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, great photos and beautiful environment! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

@ all: thanks for appreciating this thread


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Simply stunning! love the wild photos


----------

